# New Tank-Need Help



## Emily M (Dec 26, 2017)

I'm really confused as to what to do about filters and how to measure the water, this is my first time having a tank like this. I've got a 30 gallon tank with 3 rbp. What should I get to measure the ammonia and nitrate levels in the tank, and how often do I need to change my filter. It's been in for a week and it looks really gross, but I keep reading that they're needed for good bacteria. I want to make sure I don't kill my fish.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What type of filter? Also, you will need to upgrade your tank ASAP. A 30 gallon is barely suitable for 1 RBP

You will need a liquid test kit, I use the API Master kit... an affordable option at around $20.

Never change all of the filter media. Gently rinse them out in a bucket of tank water (tap water will kill the bacteria) during a water change, a good shake should do the job. Maybe 2 or 3 times per year when you replace the media place the new one in beside the old one for a few days. Never replace more than 50% of the media at a time.


----------



## Emily M (Dec 26, 2017)

They're tiny right now. I know I'll need a bigger tank soon. I told the guy I was buying them from that I only wanted two but he insisted I get three. He said they would probably die if I only got two.

The filter is an Aqueon Power Filter



Ægir said:


> What type of filter? Also, you will need to upgrade your tank ASAP. A 30 gallon is barely suitable for 1 RBP
> 
> You will need a liquid test kit, I use the API Master kit... an affordable option at around $20.
> 
> Never change all of the filter media. Gently rinse them out in a bucket of tank water (tap water will kill the bacteria) during a water change, a good shake should do the job. Maybe 2 or 3 times per year when you replace the media place the new one in beside the old one for a few days. Never replace more than 50% of the media at a time.


----------

